# Back in the swing of things



## creekrat (Nov 11, 2020)

I've been off of SI/UG for a few years as well as out of the gym and the wife and I both decided we needed a change and for the first time ever she actually put her nose to the grindstone and has been busting her ass so of course I couldn't let her outdo me.  We have both been on a pretty strict CKD and hit the gym 5-6 times a week.

Wife Sept 27, 2020






Me same day













Wife as of Nov 11, 2020













and me













Wife is down like 15 lbs since then and I'm down about 15 at 217 yesterday as well.  My goal is to continue to cut fat until I get to sub 15% and then go on a clean bulk with some tren ace, suspension/base, and var and get to 220-225.  Below is the wife's goal


----------



## creekrat (Nov 11, 2020)

Jacked up the pics and outside of the 10 minutes to edit the post so let's try this again.  Before and afters are taken Sept 27 and Nov 11 of this year.


Me

























The wife


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Nov 11, 2020)

Well the CKD worked well for you guys, congrats man!


----------



## snake (Nov 11, 2020)

To be honest Creek, ya got some work ahead of ya. It is good you the wife are on the same mission; it's going to make the dieting part much easier. Head down and full steam ahead!


----------



## creekrat (Nov 11, 2020)

For sure it's going to be a lot of work and you're right.  With the wife doing it it makes it that much easier.  Just have to keep the diet dialed in and keep hitting the gym 5-6 days a week and I'll get there.  My problem areas have always been my chest, biceps and delts and I am starting to see an actual change in those with the biceps being the least of all but still there.  It may be 6 months or more before I blast anything because I want that solid base before so.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Nov 11, 2020)

Hey creek what does your workout regimen look like?


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 11, 2020)

Good progress so far, interesting choice of posing for the progress pics.


----------



## Rgiles227 (Nov 11, 2020)

Maybe just some shorts or boxers next time? Lol


----------



## creekrat (Nov 11, 2020)

Holly, every workout starts with some stretches, then on to the weights, core, some cardio and then more stretches. Usually follows this schedule but I do change it up a little here and there.

Monday - Arms and Back
Tuesday - Chest
Wednesday - Legs
Thursday - I'll hit arms again and do only rows and lat pulldowns for back
Friday - I'll hit chest again.

Of course, if i miss a day I just slide everything back a day.  I won't hit a major group if I don't feel fully recovered from the previous time I hit them.  Been doing a lot mor DB work for shoulders and arms to help with the tertiary muscles as well.


----------



## Rgiles227 (Nov 11, 2020)

creekrat said:


> Holly, every workout starts with some stretches, then on to the weights, core, some cardio and then more stretches. Usually follows this schedule but I do change it up a little here and there.
> 
> Monday - Arms and Back
> Tuesday - Chest
> ...



Do you do biceps triceps and shoulders all on arms day?


----------



## creekrat (Nov 11, 2020)

I’ll hit shoulders with chest most of the time


----------



## DEADlifter (Nov 11, 2020)

Glad to see you're back at it creek.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Nov 11, 2020)

Hey creek I'll be brutally honest and tell you flatly I don't like your workout split.  

Outside looking in, it looks like you have some unnecessary overlap and potentially lack of focus on your big three.  Tough to say.  

I would recommend either:
Monday -   Legs (Squat first, then accessory movements)
Tuesday -  Chest/Tris (All chest movements first, then tricep accessory movements)
Thursday -  Back/Bicep (Deadlifts first, then accessory bicep movements)
Friday -  Shoulders  

-OR-

Monday -  Legs (Squat first, then accessory movements)
Tuesday -  Chest/Tris (All chest movements first, then tricep accessory movements)
Wednesday -  Back/Bicep (Deadlifts first, then accessory bicep movements)
Thursday -  Shoulders
Friday -  Tricep/Bicep day (#armday #meatheadsunite)


----------



## snake (Nov 11, 2020)

creekrat said:


> Holly, every workout starts with some stretches, then on to the weights, core, some cardio and then more stretches. Usually follows this schedule but I do change it up a little here and there.
> 
> Monday - Arms and Back
> Tuesday - Chest
> ...



Per your request, here are my thoughts. 

1. "If I miss a day" I maybe a little extreme but this should never happen unless there's is something serious and out of your control. 
2. Monday you're frying your tris and then asking them to bench the next day.
3. At this point, there's no reason to hit arms 2x/wk or chest

If you're going to five me those 5 days in the gym, how about this?
Monday: Legs- the day you said you have the most energy goes to the day that takes the most energy. Squats are the first thing with 5 solid sets
Tuesday: abs and forarms if you want to do them- cardio
Wednesday: Chest, tris and shoulders
Thursday: Cardio
Friday: Back and bis

This should be a joint friendly workout that can be sustained for a long period of time.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 11, 2020)

Good luck. I'll say this without throwing any confusion your way with all the different perspectives you're getting with people changing your workout. No matter how your  work out regime is, as long as you stay consistent and your diet is on point, you will make progress and see a noticeable  change. So if you like your current layout and it's what you want, then stick to it. Later when things slow down then you work on changing things up.


----------



## Rgiles227 (Nov 11, 2020)

snake said:


> Per your request, here are my thoughts.
> 
> 1. "If I miss a day" I maybe a little extreme but this should never happen unless there's is something serious and out of your control.
> 2. Monday you're frying your tris and then asking them to bench the next day.
> ...



How much cardio do you do?


----------



## Jin (Nov 11, 2020)

Great work on both accounts. I’d keep making progress without drugs. You’re doing well. Definitely don’t need tren to get where you need to be. 

What’s the long term goal for you? The wife?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 11, 2020)

Congrats on getting back at it.

I see some things that I would change in your current routine and the guys have given some good recommendations on some tweeks to your program.

I am going to second what Seeker said. I am a firm believer is consistency being the biggest component in every physique. 

I can tell you that over the course of 30 years, I have been to the gym and simply went through the movements more than once but I showed up. Make sure that you show up every day. You can't progress without showing up but you sure as hell can regress pretty quickly if you give up.

Good Luck!


----------



## creekrat (Nov 11, 2020)

Jin,

For me, I want to broaden the shoulders and lats out to get that angular look as well as have the V at the waist and slight abs. More about looking good these days than lifting heavy AF. 

For the wife, this is her goal


----------



## Jin (Nov 11, 2020)

creekrat said:


> Jin,
> 
> For me, I want to broaden the shoulders and lats out to get that angular look as well as have the V at the waist and slight abs. More about looking good these days than lifting heavy AF.
> 
> For the wife, this is her goal



Reasonable goals that do not require steroids IMO. Your wife is going to have to focus on the weights and building muscle. 

I’m focused on Delts and arms this year. I hit Delts 3x/wk. if you want the v that’ll be made focusing on back, shoulders and diet. 

as stated, you’ve done great so far. Keep up the great work. Maybe don’t change anything for now because things are going well. Once progress slows down you may employ some of the suggestions offered by more experienced members. 

please make sure your wife knows how well she’s doing. Awesome when we can partner in the gym with our wives.


----------



## creekrat (Nov 11, 2020)

Jin said:


> Reasonable goals that do not require steroids IMO. Your wife is going to have to focus on the weights and building muscle.
> 
> I’m focused on Delts and arms this year. I hit Delts 3x/wk. if you want the v that’ll be made focusing on back, shoulders and diet.
> 
> ...




I’ve been bragging on her non stop. She’s to the point where she is no longer “cutting” and is starting to lift with actual weight. She’s fairly weak so we’ve been focusing on form and light weight and SLOWLY progressing with the increase in weight. The biggest thing for her will be form. I do not want her getting hurt and throwing in the towel.


----------



## snake (Nov 11, 2020)

Rgiles227 said:


> How much cardio do you do?



Right now, its splitting wood for a half an hr twice a week. With a cut in summer its 3-4x/week for 30-45 min.


----------



## tinymk (Nov 11, 2020)

My wife and I have been training together for almost 13 years and still going strong.  I would say if you two can help motivate each other you will make increase the bond between you and get a hell of a training partner...
my wife does all my liftoffs in the gym and competition, no one knows me better then her...

Best of luck and bust your ass, eat smart and you will make an amazing transformation


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 12, 2020)

Good seeing ye round again, Creekrat. 

Stay the course. Consistency is the key to most all goals.


----------

